# little white dots on inside of tank



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I was really up close on the tank today and I saw little white spots and just figured they were water marks or maybe bubbles ont he other side, but then they started moving. So I have all these little white specks in my tank. SHould i get a pleco and hope he eats them or what? What could it be??


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Yea I had that same problem. I thought they were small snail spawn they're clear but white. Entire tank was covered sorta. I got a pleco and the glass was perfect again in a day :nod:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

are they covering just the surface of everything in the tank?

i noticed something like you describe in my own tank, but i noticed it first on the walls, and they sorta move backand fourth with the current of the water


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have the same problem in my tank im going to pick up a pleco tomorrow hope that fixes it


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I too have noticed the same even with my 13" Plec. I have since added a 5" Pleco and hopefully he handles buiseness.

-Kevin-


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

yea emjay thats exactly what i had. they were only on glass


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to disease and parasites_


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I had this problem before.
i was told they appear when food is left in the water. Do a good water change and vacumm the gravel and they will disapear.
Be sure to remove all leftovers within a few hours.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

now theres parasites that do this, and then something else. i dont think we are talking bout the parasites, as what we described aren't crawling.

does anyone know what this is and what the name of the parasite is that evolves from high temp and over feeding?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah most people do have them. I wouldn't be concerned about it. When I usually get them I just scape it off the glass.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

They are freshwater copepods. Basically, tiny crustaceans that feed on debris and algae (that's why they are found on the glass but some species are free-swimming). They are harmless, but it's a good sign that you need to stay on top of your water changes. Like those tiny white wiggly worms (nematodes).


----------

